# Free To Air, DVB and Lyngsat Newbie Questions



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

OK. This is a continuation of my quest to obtain ESPN Int'l programming, from my SKY Mexico thread. Instead of concentrating on SKY Mexico service, which carries ESPN Int'l, I've decided to look for the channel itself. Here's what I've learned.

There's this cool FREE to air programming floating around out there for the viewing. It's available via C Band (big dish) and K Band (lttle dish). The video type/method is called DVB (MPEG2). Telstar5 is a popular satellite for the North Americans to focus on.

Someone pointed me to the www.lyngsat.com website. That's where I found a list of channels labeled "Free TV from USA" link is here: http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.shtml. On this page is ESPN Int'l. So far so good. The satellite for this "free" channel is Brasilsat B1 @ 70 degrees West. Not sure what that means. Last bit of info is that the video mode for this channel is Digicipher #1. Google searching shows me a receiver like this: http://www.primefocus.com/dsr922.html. Would this receiver work? Also, this channel has a frequency of 3840 which I believe means it's a CBand (big dish) type channel.

All this homework and I don't even know if I can see this bird from NJ, I assume not. Sorry for the rambling, but this idea of "free" is very intriguing to me. I want to learn and understand it.

Thanks.

Rich B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry to disappoint but I doubt you will see this bird's footprint in the US. 
Go back to the "Free TV from USA" and click on the link for the satellite which will take you to that bird's page showing a list of all the channels. One of the last columns is titled "Beam" click on the link in that column on ESPN's Int'l.'s line and that will take you to the map showing the footprint for the satellite. He is the link I just pointed out.
http://www.starone.com.br/starone/satelites_brsat2.php
By the way, all the frequencies on this bird are c band, those are four digit frequencies (I forgot the exact range). Ku band are higher five digit frequencies (once again, I forgot the exact range).

Have you looked at Fox Sports World in Canada. I do not think it is a duplicate of the American version and perhaps they have the league(s) you are looking for. Those services are Bellvue and Starchoice.
Good luck.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

That's an amazingly well-shaped beam for C-band!
Usually C-band has wide coverage beams over
entire continents. But, Brazil is a *big* country.

If you were in, say, Venezuela, there might be some
spill. It doesn't look like they're wasting any signal
on North America, though.


----------

